# Sunday Sept. 21 2013 Lippman Park Elenville NY



## ScottySkis (Sep 22, 2013)

Lots of marked trail here. Fun clouds then sunny then clouds. Perfect temperate today high probably in the 60s. I have to mostly stick to beginner stuff but tried some intermediate stuff work out for sure. Anyone who us in the area and likes biking in the hills check it out, great signs, my fat ass needs to get to the gym.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 22, 2013)

My bike only 150 at Walmart it did well today, lots of fun.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2013)

If I had a better bike would it be less exhausting riding these trails? I think I need to start taking better care of my self.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 23, 2013)

Scotty said:


> If I had a better bike would it be less exhausting riding these trails? I think I need to start taking better care of my self.


Keep at it Scotty, ridding a bike uphill is tough. I'm sure a $150 bike from Wally World isn't the most efficient steed, but hey, you're out there having fun. I walked my bike to the top of Aqua Terra Friday. I'm sure someone who weighs 140 lbs, not my 240 lbs, would have an easier time of it, but I'd still be impressed to see someone ride up. It is a defunct ski resort, after all. 

I can't wait to get out of work and ride Oakley Corners. The internet is great for finding new places to ride nearby. I'd never heard of this place, it's about 30 miles from home.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Keep at it Scotty, ridding a bike uphill is tough. I'm sure a $150 bike from Wally World isn't the most efficient steed, but hey, you're out there having fun. I walked my bike to the top of Aqua Terra Friday. I'm sure someone who weighs 140 lbs, not my 240 lbs, would have an easier time of it, but I'd still be impressed to see someone ride up. It is a defunct ski resort, after all.
> 
> I can't wait to get out of work and ride Oakley Corners. The internet is great for finding new places to ride nearby. I'd never heard of this place, it's about 30 miles from home.



Good point Cornhead. I will keep going to snow falls. I was thinking it be like several years ago when I went in mountain biking but I had much better bike then and I was nit the fat ass I am now.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> If I had a better bike would it be less exhausting riding these trails? I think I need to start taking better care of my self.



Most likely your bike is quite a bit heavier than more expensive bikes.  There's also a good chance that it doesn't fit you well, more expensive bikes come in several sizes to accommodate different heights, and are easier to fine tune to different body types.  Not having a good fit can wear you out.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> My bike only 150 at Walmart it did well today, lots of fun.



Raise the seat up too, get some leg extension as you're pedaling.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Raise the seat up too, get some leg extension as you're pedaling.



I thought it was supposed to be low, I'm short person, but I will try raising it this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2013)

Also, that rear suspension probably bobs like crazy when you pedal, which is a waste of your energy.  What I mean is that when you pedal some of the energy you're using to move the pedals is getting used to move the suspension instead of turning the wheel.  If that isn't happening then the suspension is probably too stiff to do any good and is just excess weight.  More expensive full suspension bikes are designed and/or use components to minimize the pedal bob.

I highly recommend sticking to a hard tail (no rear suspension) unless you're looking to spend at least $1500 on a bike.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I thought it was supposed to be low, I'm short person, but I will try raising it this weekend.



Typically you want the seat set so that your leg is almost completely extended at the bottom of the pedal stroke.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Also, that rear suspension probably bobs like crazy when you pedal, which is a waste of your energy.  What I mean is that when you pedal some of the energy you're using to move the pedals is getting used to move the suspension instead of turning the wheel.  If that isn't happening then the suspension is probably too stiff to do any good and is just excess weight.  More expensive full suspension bikes are designed and/or use components to minimize the pedal bob.
> 
> I highly recommend sticking to a hard tail (no rear suspension) unless you're looking to spend at least $1500 on a bike.



Hardtail better then slender 1500 for sure thanks I try what said.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2014)

Dates ridden a lot in summer of 2014. Been great weather all summer and I know have a better used moutnain bike I bought from local BS for 260$ a 2 months ago. Love having this place which is in the south  Catskills  just 20 miles from me.


----------

